# BT Micro - What to fix first?



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey guys,

Just took the plunge and bought my first skiff. Got a BT micro that popped up in my hometown. So I have some wiggle room to make some mods to the boat, and still come in under what I would have thought I'd have to pay for a boat like this. The previous owner fished and guided out of it pretty hard. Did mostly tailwater floats with it here in TN, so definitely hit some things in the river with it. I also don't think he ever cleaned. it. I'll list some mods/issues, and would love your opinions/advice.

Trying to keep it simple. I know there is a fine line about overloading a smaller skiff like this, but this is what I'm thinking.

Things I will add:

Poling platform - Probably should just order from BT right? Is it possible to self install, or should I not mess with that?
Grab bar - I think I want this, if anything to add a backrest for a cooler seat to make my wife happier about going on it.
Casting platform - will probably get this eventually but doesn't feel completely necessary yet.

Uh oh, should I and how to fix:

Livewell: The livewell is pretty dirty, and the drain post is missing the guard, oh well. BUT, there is a little cracking that can be seen down by the drain hole. I've never used flex seal before but this feels like something it might work on?

Hull: As I said, guy definitely hit some stuff. there are multiple spots under the boat where the gel coat is chipped, and fiberglass can be seen. There is also one gouge towards the front that is a little over 12in long. I thought I could easily look up how to repair that portion, but now that I see all the chips underneath, should I just take it somewhere to have that professionally fixed? Is there even a reason that it should be fixed besides me just being somewhat anal about the stuff I own, and it might bother me. I have included some pics of this.

Seadek: It has some under the gunnels along the rod holders. It's pretty dirty. Don't really care, but if someone knows a secret to clean this stuff then I though it might be worth asking.

Hatches: Back to the part about this skiff not being cleaned. Honestly the inside of the hatches are filthy. Figured its just going to take some elbow grease. But again, does anyone have any tricks they have used for these situations? Is the gas tank work unbolting to give it a thorough clean? Could I pressure wash a lot of it, or do I need to be more careful than that with the wiring? I think I'm going to replace the rubber seals/sound buffers on the hatches too since those are starting to come off. Maybe replace/tighten the hardware up as well.

If you read all this, thank you for your interest in helping me out.


----------



## Striperswiper91 (Mar 5, 2021)

Did you buy the boat from Peter in Nashville? I bought a jet boat he had a couple months ago, awesome dude. Wish I could have scooped up this one, heck of a deal.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

Glad you picked it up and saved me the 10 hours drive! Lol congrats! Sounds like a good detail and a box of magic erasers will go a long way at first.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice snag on that boat. Looks like some sweat equity and elbow grease will go a long way with that skiff. Damage to the keel/poling strakes are fairly common for skiffs like these. I have had mine professionally repaired, i have also left them. I think eventually you will want to repair the areas and cover the exposed glass before it starts soaking up water, but it doesn't have to be perfect aesthetically. 

I would be careful with a pressure washer. A little bleach, dawn dish soap, and a rag is where i'd start with cleaning inside the hatches. 

Also, i'd be careful with magic erasers. They are abrasive and will scratch gelcoat. 

Enjoy


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Those places on the running strakes look like void spots under the gelcoat. Pretty common.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Good suggestions above. It would probably be easier to get the platform straight from Beavertail and they can freight it to you. Best stuff I've found to clean Seadek is called Evar Clean. Spray it on and use a medium/stiff scrub brush with warm water and it will clean right up. EVAr Clean | Marine Flooring Cleaner 

Hell of a deal and keep us posted on how this thing turns out!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

My BIL and his partner have the BT micro. Due to the narrow width I wouldn't suggest mounting the grab bar to a cooler in the center of the skiff. You'll want the middle of the skiff to be open so you can walk it. The BT is a little tippy and and walking the middle will be much easier on all parties


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for all of the replies! Will definitely be ordering some of that seadek cleaner.

I’ll have to think more about the bottom repairs. I definitely don’t care about it aesthetically just wanted to make sure leaving it won’t cause more problems.

I would like to steer standing up, so might do a really narrow grab bar, without the side bars for the cooler. Agree that middle space will be coveted.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds like you got an awesome deal, I’m jealous I didn’t see it first! Especially considering what you paid for it, if I were you I’d just bring it down to the Beavertail shop and have them flip it to re-gelcoat the bottom, then install platforms and whatever grab bar you decide on. They can also replace the seadek if needed and address the live well issue (flex seal is for red-necks and infomercials). After that and a good cleaning you’ll have a like new skiff for a great price.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

ZaneD said:


> Sounds like you got an awesome deal, I’m jealous I didn’t see it first! Especially considering what you paid for it, if I were you I’d just bring it down to the Beavertail shop and have them flip it to re-gelcoat the bottom, then install platforms and whatever grab bar you decide on. They can also replace the seadek if needed and address the live well issue (flex seal is for red-necks and infomercials). After that and a good cleaning you’ll have a like new skiff for a great price.


Man, I would definitely do this if I was closer. Being in TN, it'd be a two full weekend commitment to drive down there to drop off and pick up. Might be worth it still, haven't decided on that. Just need to get them on the phone. Haven't been able to get ahold of them yet.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

ReelBoi said:


> Man, I would definitely do this if I was closer. Being in TN, it'd be a two full weekend commitment to drive down there to drop off and pick up. Might be worth it still, haven't decided on that. Just need to get them on the phone. Haven't been able to get ahold of them yet.


Whether it is the BT factory or another quality shop like the skiff shop, I would say it’s definitely worth it if you plan to keep the skiff and are concerned with having everything up to par. No substitute for having someone who specializes in skiffs do the work. A couple of days worth of driving is peanuts in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Great deal in a cool skiff. I would take care of the deep bottom gouges first to help avoid any potential water intrusion/ de lamination. Stay away from flex seal as already mentioned, junk. Also, I don’t advise marine tex for the repairs. You can probably tackle the important gouges yourself with some thickened gelcoat, a dremel, and some elbow grease.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Included some pictures to show some of the things I talked about.

Next question - how big/complicated of a project would it be to pull the fuel tank out to be able to clean it well?


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Lysol w hydrogen peroxide works great for cleaning boats. Just spray on and rinse off. Heavy stains may require a light scrub. Very effective on exterior scum stains.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Pudldux said:


> Lysol w hydrogen peroxide works great for cleaning boats. Just spray on and rinse off. Heavy stains may require a light scrub. Very effective on exterior scum stains.


Going to try this, starting to get marsh water stains on the hull.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

TX_maverick said:


> Going to try this, starting to get marsh water stains on the hull.


Removes those stains quickly. Actually get to see the color of your hull again. 😜


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Maybe I missed it, but on your grab bar, don't fret it. I just bought a 12' tin boat and have found it to be very tippy for me. I'm much older now and have gotten some unsteady on my hind legs.

I put an extension on the tiller but it's not really solid enuf to compensate for off balance. Standing, holding the tiller in left hand, my right hand falls naturally to the right side of the boat, so built a folding grab bar and mounted on the right side of the center seat.

It's rock solid and gives a natural stance.


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

Based on your pictures of the bilge and the fuel tank, I would definitely focus on talking to Liz or Eric at BT before putting a lot of work into those areas. I have helped clean up/give the once over to a few used boats before and those areas are places I dont like to mess with too much. Leave her a VM and she will typically get back to you in about 48 hours.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Pudldux said:


> Removes those stains quickly. Actually get to see the color of your hull again. 😜


 Finally got around to trying this today. Forgot my boat was ice blue. I honestly didn't expect such immediate and easy results. Pretty much made my day.


----------

